# Polyframe 45 competition



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

*Glock 21 *
Trigger Pull 5.5 lbs
mag cap 13 rounds
height 5.47"
length 7.59"
width 1.27"
weight 26.28 oz/ 38.28oz
line of sight 6.77"
price $600









*S&W M&P45*
Trigger Pull 6.5 lbs
mag cap 10 rounds
height 5.5"
length 8.05"
width 1.2"
weight 25 oz/ 36 oz
line of sight 6.8"
price $579









*Springfield XD 45*
Trigger Pull 5.5-7.7
mag cap 13 rounds
height 5.75"
length 8.3"
width 1.28"
weight 32 oz/ 42.5oz
price $550

Which would you rather have as that ONE gun.

besides these specs I've found I've also heard that the glock has a lower barrel axis than the xd, but how does the s&w factor into that? is there any opinions or facts anyone has that can help make this decision for me? I'm fairly certain at this point that one of these guns is going to be the one I finally buy, and carry.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Of those three, I would go with the 21. Bias I am sure because I own one and am more familiar with Glocks. Have you looked at FN? I have a FNX (9mm) on my long list. Nice for a lefty too with the ambi controls.

FNP-45 Series Handguns


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally would likely choose none of those. But of ONLY those 3 - I'd choose the XD.


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

The XDm was at the top of my list after handling Sig P220, M&P45, SW 990L (Walther 45, made by SW), and a couple others. Then I handled the FNP45 a few days ago and am picking it up today and heading to the range. The gun just felt "right" as soon as I picked it up. Definitely look at the FNP 45.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

shipwreck if your choice wouldn't be one of these three what would you go with that is comparable


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gunners_Mate said:


> shipwreck if your choice wouldn't be one of these three what would you go with that is comparable


For 45's, my first choice would be a 1911, second would be a Stoeger Cougar (Beretta owns Stoeger, and it IS essentially the same as a Beretta Cougar).

I am no longer a polymer gun fan because I like guns I can put rubber grips on. But if I wanted a polymer 45, my two top choices would be a Beretta PX4 and an Hk45


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not overly enthused with my Glock 21SF, of the list I'd opt for the M&P.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe you should look at a Beretta PX4 Storm.

it's a great gun and very nice looking IMHO.

It shoots like a dream.










Then I'd suggest you consider a Sig Sauer P 2022 - they only have 9mm & .40 cal. Right now, but the .45 is rumored to be here shortly.










It has that great Sig quality and has a excellent trigger right out of the box.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> For 45's, my first choice would be a 1911, second would be a Stoeger Cougar (Beretta owns Stoeger, and it IS essentially the same as a Beretta Cougar).
> 
> I am no longer a polymer gun fan because I like guns I can put rubber grips on. But if I wanted a polymer 45, my two top choices would be a Beretta PX4 and an Hk45


I'm not partial to how the berreta 92 fs fits in my hand, and I believe the fit and finish of the cougar is identical. 1911's are generally about twice as expensive as what I'm looking for. same can be said for the hk45.



dondavis3 said:


> I believe you should look at a Beretta PX4 Storm.
> 
> it's a great gun and very nice looking IMHO.
> 
> ...


besides looking kind of "funky" I have nothing against the px4, I'll look for one in the local gun shops and see if I can't get a grip on one


----------



## hk45ctp30 (Feb 22, 2011)

My first choice would be the HK45C, and my second choice would be the S&W M&P 45.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

USP45, HK45, both superior to the 3 you have listed. I've owned both the HKs and the G21 and G21 SF. I've shot the XD and the M&P. Of the 3, the GLOCK is better (by a tidge over the M&P and by a wide margin over the XD), but the HKs will still stomp their guts out.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Of the list I would take the S&P. I would also consider the FNX 45

RCG


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

off that list i voted for the XD just because the trigger pull is better than the other two IMO. But as dondavis mentioned, the beretta px4 and the p2022 are really a good options for that price range and type of gun. My first choice of those two would be the px4. As much as i love sig, i think that in this specific comparison the beretta wins. Beretta just makes nice and durable stuff and has some of the best trigger pulls overall than almost any other handgun company, other than 1911s (again IMO). The one complain that i have about the beretta px4 is that the take down system has the two little prongs on the side of the frame that you have to pull down simultaneously like a glock. I find that this system is difficult to deal with and usually takes me several tries to take the gun down. In reality, its probably just because i have not used that take down system that much (i dont shoot my glock much) Im sure its not nearly as bad once you get used to it. on the other hand the sig p2022 is still as sig and as such is built to be a high quality gun in every aspect. My only complaint with that specific model is the controls that they put on the gun. Im not a fan of the triangular magazine release, or the redesigned decock lever, i like sigs normal mag release and decock much better. finally, recoilguy brought up the FNX which i also think is a pretty good option for this category. I dont like it as much as the px4 or the sig but its not bad for the money.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

recoilguy said:


> Of the list I would take the S&P. I would also consider the FNX 45
> 
> RCG


"S&P"? :anim_lol: You mean M&P


----------



## kcguy (Nov 4, 2008)

I have and prefer the Kahr CW45 for Carry


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If I just had to choose the 3 you gave as options I would go GLOCK 21

But honestly thinking about making HK USP TACTICAL my first poly .45


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Of those 3 the Glock for sure. It's barrel sits low in the frame and is easier to control than the XD. I haven't shot the M&P in anything but 9mm but it just didn't give me a warm fuzzy. The Glock has a whole world of aftermarket options (holsters/sights/triggers/high capacity mags etc.) for it too which is a real plus.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Glock Number one! Smith number 2! Springfield number 3!. I have shot all three brands and they are all great guns! I own a glock with no complaints. I am pleased beyond beleif with the glock. I shot the m and p about two weeks ago and the 40 cal m and p budsgun shop has for $454 is on my list soon! Its a great gun with a great price! The springfield i shot was a xd 9 and also a great gun i just didnt like the feel of it. You wont be dissapointed with any of the 3!


----------



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does Beretta make a Storm without the external safety yet? Their website doesn't show such an option...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

poly frame?
you left off the best and that would be the FN45


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Here's my favorite polymer .45 It's one of the sweetest shooting handguns I've ever owned and it's accuracy rivals my P220 at half the price.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

hideit said:


> poly frame?
> you left off the best and that would be the FN45


Just curious, but what is your experience with the FN45 and what makes it the best in your opinion?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

hud35500 said:


> Here's my favorite polymer .45 It's one of the sweetest shooting handguns I've ever owned and it's accuracy rivals my P220 at half the price.


Oh my LORD!!!!

Thats a mighty fine pistol you have there... I LOVE THE TAN/ WHITE COLORED FRAME

Not a huge fan of the trigger pull but it is manageable for the amazing price of under 400 bucks... Where did you get this color frame??? I want one exactly like it!!!!!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Where's the H & K model? Heckler & Koch - USA

And Sig makes a very nice competition model too (with wood grips!)

And this Sig: http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/p226-x-five-competition.aspx


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@Packard

You're right

I have a Sig P226 X 5 and it shoots like a tack driver.










The more I shoot it - the better I like it.

:smt1099


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It's a Duracoat finish that I did myself. Desert tan w/olive drab. Easy stuff to use and very tough when dry. I've done 6 different paints scheme on various P250 grip modules.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

hud35500 said:


> It's a Duracoat finish that I did myself. Desert tan w/olive drab. Easy stuff to use and very tough when dry. I've done 6 different paints scheme on various P250 grip modules.


Well its sweet as hell hud35500


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> USP45, HK45, both superior to the 3 you have listed. I've owned both the HKs and the G21 and G21 SF. I've shot the XD and the M&P. Of the 3, the GLOCK is better (by a tidge over the M&P and by a wide margin over the XD), but the HKs will still stomp their guts out.


yep. :] i admit im no expert, being only 18, but after buying and gettin used to my HK45, i cant realy bring myself to like much els buuuuuuuuut, glocks are just about unstoppable. if i were you id go for a sig or cz, but pretty much anything in the $500 up range should do nicely


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My wife accompanied me to the gun store yesterday.

She bought a BUL M5 Street Comp in .45 caliber.

It's an Israeli made gun, and quite a shooter.










We went to the range and put some down range and I was very impressed with it accuracy .

Man the gun feels and shoots great.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The BULs are well made and great shooters. Affordable too !


----------

